# 8.0  installation hangs at an early stage



## jflnjnsn (May 9, 2010)

My system has a Tyan 2462 motherboard from 2002 with 2 each (32 bit) AMD Athlon MP (1.2 MHz) CPUs and 1GB of RAM.  I run Solaris on one HDD and XP on another.  I am attempting to install FreeBSD 8.0 from DVD on a third drive.

Early in the install process (Sysinstall menu is never reached), a menu appears, headed by "Welcome to FreeBSD!".  The default choice is "Boot FreeBSD."   No matter which choice I make, the result is the same: splash screen messages go by, including those related to hardware detection.  Then the message  "run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after [120,180,240,...] seconds  for xpt_config" flashes by once per minute.  Then the following message appears and stays for the remainder of the minute: 

```
<<<Dump Card State Ends>>>   
(probe[0,1,...]:ahc0:0:[1,2...]:0): SCB 0x[f8,...] - timed out
sg[0] - Addr {0x25444a0,...] : Length 36
(probe [0,1,...] :ahc):0:[1,2...]): SCB 248: Immediate reset. Flags =0x620/Other SCB Timeout.
(probe [0,1,...] :ahc):0:[1,2...]): no longer in timeout, status = 25b/No other SCB worth waiting for.
ahc0: Issued channel A Bus reset. 12SCBs aborted
Infinite interrupt loop, INTSTAT = 0ahc0: Timedout SCBs already complete. Interrupts may not be functioning.
```
(The rollup progressions denoted by [m,n...] are actually somewhat irregular.) 

Even after several hours, Free BSD installation never gets beyond this point (before I ever come to making choices for disk drives and slices.)   8.0 and PCBSD install CDs all fail in the same manner.

8.0 successfully installed on the same system a couple months ago, but that installation was removed.  At the time I was using the following video adapters: Nvidia GeForce4 MX 4000 (PCI) and Nvidia GeForce4 Ti 4200 (AGP), whereas now I am using an ATI All-in-Wonder 128 Pro (AGP) and the ATI Rage XL built into the motherboard.  Some configuration settings may have been changed in the system startup ROM, but I haven't found the cuplrit.

Suggestions on how to proceed would be much appreciated.


----------



## vermaden (May 9, 2010)

My suggestions would be:
-- update motherboard BIOS to newest available
-- try different BIOS setting (including reset do defaults)
-- try latest 8-STABLE snapshot
-- try latest 9-CURRENT snapshot
-- try with some _'known to work with FreeBSD'_ graphics card

The more strange about Your case is that I have run FreeBSD on very similar setup, AMD760 base motherboard, 1GB RAM, 2 x AthlonXP (converted to MP), worked like a charm for 90+ days uptime on desktop, but that was at FreeBSD 6.x days.

Also, submit a BUG about all this, to http://freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------



## jflnjnsn (May 10, 2010)

Correction:

Motherboard model is S2462.


----------

